# Remembrance



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 31, 2021)

Hope everyone has a good Memorial Day. Let's think what the day is about and remember those that gave the ultimate sacrifice to our country. But also remember our current service members and our veterans. If it wasn't for ALL of these great people, we couldn't do and have what we do! Thank you all!

Reactions: Agree 9 | Sincere 5


----------



## T. Ben (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Barb (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Deputydawg (May 31, 2021)

Yes sir, we owe them everything!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## phinds (May 31, 2021)

For me, this is the real "Father's Day" because it's the day I think most about my dad who was a grunt in WWII and was buried a few years ago with full military honors in Arlington National Cemetery.
*

*

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Mike1950 (May 31, 2021)

Yes thanks to all who have served in past and present. We owe you our wonderful country, freedom and life.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Gdurfey (May 31, 2021)

@phinds , Paul, do you mind sharing how your father was able to be buried in Arlington? I thought it was full except for the select few going forward of the right rank, status, etc.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (May 31, 2021)

A shot of my dad in Yokohama, Japan, in Dec 1945. He was there for 16 months and worked in the motor pool. Dad is the one sitting on the tire in front. He died in 2016 at age 90 and is buried in the Veterans Cemetery near Knoxville, Tn. We miss him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## wyowoodwrker (May 31, 2021)

Thanks to all my fellow Veterans, and thier families. Glad to see that at least some people know what this holiday is actually about. That it's not just an extra day off from work.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Nature Man (May 31, 2021)

Heroes! Thanks for sharing family photos! It is so meaningful! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 2, 2021)

@FranklinWorkshops , Larry, wish I had a picture of my dad while he was at Manila Bay in 1945. He was a yoeman doing paperwork for the Navy at the end of the war, there about 9 months at the end of the war.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> A shot of my dad in Yokohama, Japan, in Dec 1945. He was there for 16 months and worked in the motor pool. Dad is the one sitting on the tire in front. He died in 2016 at age 90 and is buried in the Veterans Cemetery near Knoxville, Tn. We miss him.
> 
> View attachment 210147


Great picture Larry- Nothing Standing. Wow. My FIL was there at same time. Loaded him on ship for invasion but ended up as occupation force. I think Dick died in 2016 also. 91. May they rest in peace they were all heroes in my book, but they felt different. Just doing their jobs... A lot to be learned from that picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 2, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> @FranklinWorkshops , Larry, wish I had a picture of my dad while he was at Manila Bay in 1945. He was a yoeman doing paperwork for the Navy at the end of the war, there about 9 months at the end of the war.


We were lucky that Dad sent home many photos of him and his buddies from his time in Japan. My grandmother kept all of them and passed them down to my parents and eventually to my daughter who is the eldest granddaughter. She then scanned them all and gave copies to all our family members as only technology can now do. Dad had written on the back of each photo who was in it with him and the date and location. After the war was over, the mail censors really didn't care about location info, I suppose. Here's an example.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Great picture Larry- Nothing Standing. Wow. My FIL was there at same time. Loaded him on ship for invasion but ended up as occupation force. I think Dick died in 2016 also. 91. May they rest in peace they were all heroes in my book, but they felt different. Just doing their jobs... A lot to be learned from that picture.


Mike, my Dad was maybe on the same Liberty ship as your FIL. He was on the water headed to Japan for the invasion when the surrender occurred. I guess lots of our dad's were in that same situation. The surrender saves their lives, in all likelihood and they lived to have us. Hope we make them proud but I worry about that sometimes. What would they think about the woke society today? I don't want to know.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 2, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Mike, my Dad was maybe on the same Liberty ship as your FIL. He was on the water headed to Japan for the invasion when the surrender occurred. I guess lots of our dad's were in that same situation. The surrender saves their lives, in all likelihood and they lived to have us. Hope we make them proud but I worry about that sometimes. What would they think about the woke society today? I don't want to know.


They could have been- I thought the same. Because My first wife died I had 2 FIL's that I communicated with. Kathie's Dad Dave- taught pilots to fly and did stateside flying for military. His older Brother died 12/25/44 battle of the Bulge. Dave became airline pilot and his friends would get together and talk war stories. They all flew. Kathie had fascination with history so the stories stuck. pretty amazing. Dave died in 2014 almost 91. May all those heroes Rest in Peace and I hope we can somehow live up to what they expected of their sacrifices.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 2, 2021)

This is one of the only photos I have of my Dad when he was in the Seabees in Korea. They built airfields and billets, constantly interrupted by someone shooting at them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 2, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> May they rest in peace they were all heroes in my book, but they felt different. Just doing their jobs...


And that's why they ARE "the greatest generation". They just did their job. And now we don't all speak German or Japanese.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 2, 2021)

Up at dawn on Memorial Day

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 2, 2021)

Both my Grandfather and his dad were in the Quartermaster Corp. Granddad was overseas in both WW1 and WW2 - Cavalry - even got to drive General Patton around a couple of times. Among the things I have of his are his cavalry spats and the Model T starter handle that he was issued when they got the first trucks. He was stateside during the Korean and Vietnam wars. Now his Dad was in a different army - one that started with a C and was from the South. He was also quartermaster and I think he traveled with his company - not sure though! I have some muster records that seem to indicate he did - so he was in some particularly nasty battles - not many from his company were left. In fact one noted book (Goodspeed) has him dying, but I know he didn't. Uncles Air Force and Navy - Cousins - Army, Navy, and Marines. Won't mention the Texas Battle for Independence and the Alamo and the Revolutionary War. One of my Great Uncles was a grunt in WW2 and was, literally, a foxhole convert and became a Baptist Minister. My boss' dad was one of those skiing para-troopers in the Italian Alps and his Dad was also in the C army of the south and was captured at either Appomattox or Gettysburg and released at the end of the war. I am in awe of all these guys. I have not one inkling of how they went through what they did. They face fire with little more than a helmet and we cower behind a mask!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------

